# LGD Olympus Labs LEGEND *LOG*



## wiganwarrior

Been reading up about Sarms for over year and recently taken a interest in LGD4033 in particular.

Theres various sources for this but I decided to use Olympus Labs LEGEND the reviews on this compound are sparce so I wanted to run this as a standalone and give me honest and unbiased review.

Im looking to use this compound for Bulking and strength but from what Ive researched can be used for recomp aswell (although primarily a bulker).

My cycle is going to run as below:

Wk 1 (4mg/4mg/8mg/8mg/8mg/8mg)

** my first week I missed monday as I had a docs appointment and had BP etc taken all in healthy range I didnt want a tainted result, also 4mg tuesday and wednesday to be sure I have no nasty reactions then 8mg ed from there onwards**

Wk2 8mg ed

Wk3 8mg ed

Wk4 8mg ed

Wk5 8mg ed

Wk6 8mg ed

PCT

Warrior DAA / ZMA

**Its a cause of debate if a PCT is even needed as LGD has been reported to be non to mild suppressive I dont think a SERM or AI is warranted but I can get these at short notice if needed so Im going to run natty test boosters**

Diet has been dialled in recently 40/40/20 PCF starting at 3500cals and will ammend accordingly if not seeing results.

Training will be my usual Monday to Friday 5 days

Bis tris / shoulders abs / legs / chest tris / back bis.

Im not expecting steroid/ hormome like gains from LGD but id be happy with 5/8 lbs.

Im also not expecting anything for the next 1/2 weeks but ill keep you posted if anything occurs eg sides/strength/size etc.

Day 1 tab down!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

following this.

Will you be posting pics?

Also, I'm pretty sure from bloodwork I've seen posted on another forum that LGD is pretty highly supressing to T levels, just not so much to LH/FSH numbers. So no "true" shutdown but still Low T can and probably will occur.

I'd personally do a couple of weeks low dose tamoxifen (20mg ed) for PCT, just to be sure. But that's just me man.


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> following this.
> 
> Will you be posting pics?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure from bloodwork I've seen posted on another forum that LGD is pretty highly supressing to T levels, just not so much to LH/FSH numbers. So no "true" shutdown but still Low T can and probably will occur.
> 
> I'd personally do a couple of weeks low dose tamoxifen (20mg ed) for PCT, just to be sure. But that's just me man.


 I will be posting pics mate for comparison at the end of my cycle I will also take measurements etc.

Yeh Ive also read this, I think ive read every review and seen all the videos on the net about LGD lol

Shutdown isnt of real importance to me as I'm potentially going on trt around the time of coming off cycle so if DAA and ZMA dont fire me back up ill hopefully be getting a jab around that time (but thats another story).


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Actually, me too. but I'm not going on cycle. was gonna wait until on TRT so no base needed.

Are you getting bloods done while on cycle for this? will they be able to work out whats happening from your bloodwork?

Or will LGD just help your cause?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Actually, me too. but I'm not going on cycle. was gonna wait until on TRT so no base needed.
> 
> Are you getting bloods done while on cycle for this? will they be able to work out whats happening from your bloodwork?
> 
> Or will LGD just help your cause?


 It shouldnt show steroidal activity because its a SARM and Im sure you have to test for usage which I havnt given him concern too.

Its only free test hes interested in if it does supress then it just gives me more ammo mate yes.

Win Win scenario really lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Oh sound then. maybe ill do it too


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Oh sound then. maybe ill do it too


 Ill post my T values when I get them my last values were 10nmol which had jumped up from the pull they did before which were 6.5 & 5.5nmol

Ill be 2.5 weeks into the cycle by then so should be interesting.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

excellent, I'm interested to see what happens for sure.


----------



## Big Ian

Will be following mate, good luck!


----------



## wiganwarrior

Day 1: had a bit of cotton mouth, thats it to be honest dont know if it was the LGD or not but I drink a lot of water will maybe up water intake on day 2.

Trained bi n tris today good workout gym was empty had free run of what I wanted.

Day 2: Right..... I was expecting some DOMS today because yesterday was a good workout especially on tris.

No DOMS I might be imagining this but my tris feel slightly fuller than normal today a bit like there pumped when there not.... maybe coincidence of yesterdays workout and starting LGD...

I aint going to complain anyway my arms definately feel pumped!

Upped my water today and no cotton mouth. Other than the above thats it.

Looking forward to starting a new gym tommorow getting a bit stale at my current haunt!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Cool,

How's sleep been?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Cool,
> 
> How's sleep been?


 Sleeps been fine no change from the norm really.

I upped my water and more water seems to be going in than out if im honest.

Im going to lower sodium see if that helps.

Ill update later after training.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Dude, Id keep an eye on that you know,

could be a possible T:E ratio out of balance with a crashing T level, causing water retention.

you got Arimidex to hand?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Dude, Id keep an eye on that you know,
> 
> could be a possible T:E ratio out of balance with a crashing T level, causing water retention.
> 
> you got Arimidex to hand?


 I can get hold of a AI at very short notice if I need one Im not too concerned at this point if I see any signs ill be on the case, had quite a high sodium intake the past few days so ill take that angle first.

Off to the gym!!


----------



## wiganwarrior

Day 3: another good gym sesssion Shoulders today.

Still nothing to report really feel as normal as usual.

As above felt I was drinking more than what I was flushing out but on day 3 night I woke in the middle of the night for a leak which I normally dont do, this will be due to late night protein shake.

Im guessing towards the end of next week is when I start seeing changes etc.

Legs tonight!


----------



## wiganwarrior

Playing cathup on the log been busy for the past few days.

Day4: nothing to report. Mediocre leg day yesterday Im not rating the new gym Im going back to the old tried and tested stomping ground on Sunday.

Day5: didnt train today. Had some crazy pumps in my arms both arms actually woke me up. Strange.

Day6: good day today done chest and back. I peeled myself away from the gym however because I wasnt feeling fatigued so I think stamina is on the increase. I dont want to injure my self so early into the cycle.

Off to feed myself up today family day out and looking forward to Toby Carvery for Sunday dinner!

Back to the normal schedule as of tomorrow!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Carvery, oh yes.

I'm going with my family too today. Gonna go king size with that mother****er and get loads of beef.


----------



## wiganwarrior

Day 7: feel tired today had a crap sleep mostly because the missus kept hitting me all night for snoring.

No soreness from yesterday.

The batteries in the scales went a couple of days ago so ill buy some later and see if any weights gone on.

Feel normal still.

Will see if any strength changes are apparent later bis n tris tonight.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Hey man,

hows it been going, any updates for us?


----------



## wiganwarrior

been busy this week but still plugging away at training etc.

Day8 to 11:

weights gone up from 13.12st to 14.2st.

have been on a clean bulking diet though, had some really s**t sleep this week just waking up a few times a night with the slightest noise etc, had a couple of small bouts of anxiety.

I did suffer quite bad from anxiety when I was younger Im putting this down to be overtired.

however my strength is on the up, had to calm down on the side lat raises as my shoulders could have lifted heavier but my right elbow joint wasnt so happy so Im not going to push it too much and put myself out of action but 100% feeling stronger and my work shirts are getting tighter around my chest, underams and arms and my waist is just off dropping a belt hole.

so looking good so far.

Im not so sure if its more my diet and training or lgd at this stage but while im on the gains train I aint willing to drop the lgd just to see lol.

I may extend to 10 weeks if Its still going good at the 6 week marker but not showing any signs of shutdown/ nut shrinkage/ libido loss nothing !!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

I would have said poor sleep + generalized or acute anxiety is gonna be your test crashing for sure man.

Sore joint can be low e2 as well. But could also be nothing!  such is life.

Do you normally have joint issues?

4lbs in 2 weeks is great though. blows natty out the water... all lean you think?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I would have said poor sleep + generalized or acute anxiety is gonna be your test crashing for sure man.
> 
> Sore joint can be low e2 as well. But could also be nothing!  such is life.
> 
> Do you normally have joint issues?
> 
> 4lbs in 2 weeks is great though. blows natty out the water... all lean you think?


 Id like to think it was all lean but its probably going to be a little bit of water too.

I have arthritis in my neck and shoulder/knee I just keep to front squats and side lat raises actually help to keep pain off my shoulder my knees however hurt when they flare up.

I think its most likely strain pain on the muscle tissue due to heavy weight rather than low e2.

Im getting my bloods done next week so the proof will be in the pudding as they say!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Literally this is like reading about myself! I also have arthritis, mines shoulders neck and hips mainly. Terrible pain. is lgd considered very dry?


----------



## wiganwarrior

I have read different things to be honest. but I supplement with high strength oils etc in general but I havnt felt like my joints are drying out, there is still plenty of time though as its still early days I guess.

Day12:

rest day. nothing to report. may actually get to catch a very rare afternoon nap weve been out for a massive lunch!


----------



## wiganwarrior

Day13: Had a great workout. my right arms inside elbow is definately strained Its stopping me from pushing the heavier weight that Im wanting to but its not stopping my training just a bit anoying.

Day14: I had another good session today I am however going to take a break from putting weight on my right arm for a couple of day Ill have a rest day tomorrow and then legs the day after followed by another rest day give me 3 days break on the elbow see if that helps.

couldnt help myself so I weighed in again 14.6 from my starting weight of 13.12 thats in 14 days!.

Still feeling good and I know my strengths up I just wish my arm wasnt playing up.

its not a race its a marathon so a bit of rest may just work its magic.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

thats a decent weight gain to be fair.

watch that arm though. be gutting if you had to cut this short over it.


----------



## wiganwarrior

day15/16:

rest days also been working very early to late having a pretty rough week with work so not good for my mindset.

my arms not feeling so bad I just hate missing gym time!

day17:

docs dday!

discharged by my endo as t was 11.2nmol

thats up again from my last one 12 weeks ago which was 10nmol.

So 2 1/2 weeks into LGD cycle and im not being supressed at all by LGD.

however trt is now a nogoer.

so bitter sweet I suppose bonus is its on its way up on its own but being at the lower end if the spectrum Im going to just have to deal with or self med.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

11.2nmol on 2 1/2 weeks on LGD?

You must have some sort of super balls. or your T levels are fu**ing sky high Natty. or you got bunk LGD.

By way of examply I did LGD for one week and got my bloods done and my levels were 4.1nmol

I had to come off because I felt f**ked.

Weight gain this week at all?


----------



## wiganwarrior

super balls haha what pharma made your LGD? I honestly feel normal during the day, my sleep is defo being affected slightly just light sleeping and wierd dreams, but I get this when I supp with ZMA.

I must admit the other massive change is my actual training and diet.

Im training with heavier weight than normal and I have stuck to the diet.

my weight hasnt changed still 14.6.

but as ive not been training the past two days ive dropped my carbs ever so slightly.

trained back and chest today and again my strength is up I did a full chest workout and still broke my 1rm on deadlift finished my workout with 70kg tbars 5 sets of 8 I would normally have been exhausted by this time. could have stayed in the gym longer if I didnt have to get back for the missus to go to her ahhem "crossfit" class.

maybe it is placebo and its just my diet and training, but ill be honest when I did my SD cycle I didnt make as much progress in the same ammount of time.

oh and before I never trained in the evening I have always trained at 6am.

Training in the evening works a lot better for me now.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Got mine from researchliquids.eu in liquid form.

My sleep was shocking and my weights jumped immediately but anxiety kicked in and I was falling asleep at work.

Sounds like your body just works well with lgd maybe. You taking any ancillaries like ralox, torem or tamoxifen?


----------



## wiganwarrior

im not taking anything else mate..

just the usual supps / fish oils etc.

maybe im just a responder.

I read conflicting things about liquid lgd and tabs, one of them being anyone can make a liquid but atleast you need a tab making machine. and I went with a brand that I know and have heard good things about.

and im not very trusting at all with the research labs.

you also know what mg your getting with tabs rather than dosing liquids yourself.

I would recomend Olympus Labs by the results so far. but im not out of thw woods yet still plenty of time for sides etc.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Yeah I heard OL was good tbh.

The source I got mine off was researched from here and on another forum all say was g2g. definately got the same sides (bad sleep, anxiety) other than that was side effect free (physically).

TBH i have low t anyway so i may have just crashed myself quick.

Your dip may come later on, or never. Everyone is different.

Im just gonna wait till i start TRT then ill be golden.


----------



## wiganwarrior

out of curiosity what dosage was you running?? my tabs are in 4mg form so im dosing under 10mg.

Im purposely not dosing more as 1 im seeing results and 2 its the higher dosage ive heard that causes the shutdown.


----------



## wiganwarrior

day18:

tired as hell today and got a headache.

Feels like the start of a cold, been around people with colds all week at work and at home so I wouldnt be at all suprised.

had to take some ibuprofen for this arm for the first time today.Ive got a feeling this is going to start to cause problems if its not given a good rest .the arm that is now holding me back.

havnt had a great week tbh, weights settled at 14.6 but I havnt trained much this week and have been stressed with work.

im still happy with strength and gains so far dont get me wrong.

I was going to go to the gym after work but im wondering if its for the best or not.

I dont want the feeling like im wasting my cycle but I also dont want to ruin my arm.

fun and games!!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wiganwarrior said:


> out of curiosity what dosage was you running?? my tabs are in 4mg form so im dosing under 10mg.
> 
> Im purposely not dosing more as 1 im seeing results and 2 its the higher dosage ive heard that causes the shutdown.


 I was on 8mg. I think anything greater than 1mg will eventually cause shutdown. Only got that one study to go off though.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Additionally I have heard of people running > 15mg and being ok but I personally wouldn't risk it.

You got tamoxifen and clomid for pct?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Sad to say the towels been thrown in.

Its not the LGD but this arm Im going to have to rest it, Its looking like tendonitis, feels OK after a couple of days then as soon as any weight goes on it Im back to square 1.

Apart from the very wierd vivid dreams and a little bout of anxiety which hasnt happened since the end of the first weekish Ive been free of any major sides. Ive been off for a couple of days now and feel completely normal, sleeps already better.

Im going to continue the cycle in a few weeks when my inner elbows fully recovered.

Final weigh in is 14.6 thats from my start at 13.12 in dead on 3 weeks.

I really do believe I could have got to 15 stone if I ran a full cycle 10 weeks.

diet has been spot on and have been training heavy, hense the arm injury.

Im still going to go to the gym im just going to deload and see if I can maintain this 14.6

In the words of the oak himself.......

I WILL BE BACK!!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

wiganwarrior said:


> Sad to say the towels been thrown in.


 No Way. 

you notice a difference in mood since coming off? kept any weight?

I shrank pretty quick, but i was only on for a week.


----------



## wiganwarrior

Nearly a year on and thinking of firing this back up again, anyone used DNA labs??


----------



## MW1

wiganwarrior said:


> Nearly a year on and thinking of firing this back up again, anyone used DNA labs??


 I'm running OL @8am a day. Don't tend to weigh myself as I find my weight varies too much with hydration etc, but definite positive body changes looking in the mirror!


----------

